

Designer/Developer matching service - nir
http://collabfinder.com/?

======
david927
I was thinking of a site that does this but for business people to tech guys.

<http://suitmeetsgeek.appspot.com>

Most tech people don't know how (or want to know how) to write a business
plan, find funding, etc. So there could really be a nice symbiosis.

It seems to me that rock bands, book authors, etc. have agents who understand
how to get the content to the people in the right way. It's a system that's
worked well for those industries.

What do you guys think?

~~~
nir
Great idea. There's definitely a need for something like that.

~~~
david927
Thanks for the feedback.

------
rms
Also see <http://www.programmermeetdesigner.com/>

------
thomaspaine
I was just looking for something like this actually. My designer/friend's
workload is too high at the moment...and if you're a hacker/designer looking
for a project to work on, preferably in the bay area, hit me up: david.ziegler
{at} gmail.com

------
jdp
Just signed up, and from browsing the message boards, there are some genuinely
skilled and interesting people on there even though the activity level isn't
very high. Maybe I'll get some work

------
alexkearns
Collabfinder is a great site. But, alas, it is not getting much traffic at
present. If it could get the footfall, so to speak, it would be brilliant.

------
vaksel
It seems the ranking system is bugged, if you sort by rank, the #1 developer
has 3 stars, while there are people with 4 stars right below him

~~~
potatolicious
I just signed up and it says I'm #10 on the developer rank... WTF?

~~~
kylebragger
hey guys - the ranking system takes in to account both your self-rating
(stars) as well as various metrics about the projects you've listed in your
profile.

------
csomar
Another great point

freelancers can browse depeding on the projects and choose the project that
fits them most and then ask to work on it

------
mattdennewitz
signed up, found something i'd enjoy collaborating on immediately. nice
layout, too.

------
alx
the signup process gives me a blank page, is it working for you?

